# Lets see your pics of R35s



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

In all its glory !!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

This might be old but they are good shots of our Car :runaway:


----------



## REDS14 (Nov 15, 2001)

Hey Guys, good looking White GTR with Amuse Spoiler

This is how I want my GTR to look like, can't wait for my White GTR to arrive. JDM White Premium 10 weeks away !!!


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

Iv got to admit the white looks well nice !!


----------



## timechaser (Feb 18, 2008)

Here you go


----------



## R35VR38DETT (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice red GTR you got there,timechaser!!!

Very rare in Singapore too...


----------



## Tex Willer (Mar 28, 2006)

*NR1*










The first one landed in Norway


----------



## mram555 (Nov 26, 2007)

US import?


----------



## Tex Willer (Mar 28, 2006)

mram555 said:


> US import?


Yes


----------



## Meanbean (Aug 8, 2008)

REDS14 said:


> Hey Guys, good looking White GTR with Amuse Spoiler
> 
> This is how I want my GTR to look like, can't wait for my White GTR to arrive. JDM White Premium 10 weeks away !!!


This is just beautiful. Would be intresting to see how it would look with it all colour coded


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Seen some pics of colour coded 35's ,not sure sure if I like it as much as with the black .


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

Nope, the black splitters and side skirts look way better than colour coded, Especially if they are unpainted carbon :smokin:


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

[/IMG]

My RS and a nice GTR !!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I will get some new pics soon

One from Tokyo I like









R


----------



## The J (Apr 15, 2008)

My thread regarding Mines R 35 GT-R meet in Southern California: http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/103567-us-superautobacs-gt-r-meet-large-pic-volume-warning.html

my R32 VSpec II next to it


----------



## Tex Willer (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Tex Willer said:


>


Now THAT is a nice capture!!!!!! Seems like a video? Do you have a link to the video?


----------



## Tex Willer (Mar 28, 2006)

Sorry no. It was taken at a local track. My friends car with another friends camera. Good timing :thumbsup:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

REDS14 said:


> Hey Guys, good looking White GTR with Amuse Spoiler
> 
> This is how I want my GTR to look like, can't wait for my White GTR to arrive. JDM White Premium 10 weeks away !!!


I must agree that white looks great in pictures and videos, but when i saw it in the flesh at silverstone it looked nothing like the pics, much more off white which i wasnt keen on thats why i changed my order from white to black.

Have you seen the white in the flesh cos its not the crystal white it looks in pictures ?

N


----------



## Eric GTR (Aug 8, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> I must agree that white looks great in pictures and videos, but when i saw it in the flesh at silverstone it looked nothing like the pics, much more off white which i wasnt keen on thats why i changed my order from white to black.
> 
> Have you seen the white in the flesh cos its not the crystal white it looks in pictures ?
> 
> N


the colour temp of light changes as you go north or south of the equator so i expect that plays a part in it, also why bright coloured cars arnt so popular

i personally resent paying for different paint as its a rip off since the cost of painting the car is already included.


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

Eric GTR said:


> i personally resent paying for different paint as its a rip off since the cost of painting the car is already included.


Don't ask for the "8C" paint on an Alfa then ...

Phil


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

Tex Willer said:


> Sorry no. It was taken at a local track. My friends car with another friends camera. Good timing :thumbsup:


Wicked timing, for definite! Do you have a higher quality picture of that please?


----------



## LordeRyall (Mar 5, 2008)

*Long Overdue.......*















And one with just a touch of irony:


----------



## Leggy pete (Jun 12, 2002)

These pics are getting good need some more with after market wheels and spoilers !!


----------



## srandall (Mar 31, 2006)

I was thinking of changing my order for a black GTR, until I saw these pictures. Wow!


----------



## luciferz666 (May 20, 2008)

*My Lamborghini Murcielago GTR*


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> I must agree that white looks great in pictures and videos, but when i saw it in the flesh at silverstone it looked nothing like the pics, much more off white which i wasnt keen on thats why i changed my order from white to black.
> 
> Have you seen the white in the flesh cos its not the crystal white it looks in pictures ?
> 
> N


the white usedar the race acdemey was a creamy white it is now storm white


----------

